# For those with Sidi Wire shoes...how do you replace the tecno buckles?



## Typetwelve

I get the basic concept...and I can read the simple instruction card that comes with the replacements.

But understanding it, and doing it are two completely different things.

First off, the "push" hole that remove the placement rod is so stinking small, a paperclip is even too large for it.

Second, even once I found something small enough to fir in that hole, no amount of force I can muster will dislodge that pin. I tried everything I can think of fro brute force, to tapping with a hammer. Nothing will make the pin budge.

I'm about to lose it with these things and I really do not feel like dropping another $400+ just because of one broken $20 part and a stupid pin I can't get out.

Any help on this one?


----------



## Blue Star

According to this video, you need a fine tipped pin push:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58XWXrcL8ac


----------



## Mark H

The pin was bent on my old one, so I just cut off with a pair of wire cutters!! The new replacement was a snap. Pin slide right in and I finished pushing it in with a small allen wrench. Good luck!!


----------

